# Installing Mac software



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

We are new to the Mac world so please pardon us  We are used to installing software on the PC where you have to enter in the loooong serial number (  ) but we noticed that you don't have to do that on a Mac, why not? I know that Mac people are a special group of people but why doesn't Mac software have serial numbers and PC's do?


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Depends on the software. If you install an Adobe software (Photoshop, Illustrator, etc..), you will certainly have to enter a serial number. Usually after the install, when you try to open it the first time.


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

emoxley said:


> Depends on the software. If you install an Adobe software (Photoshop, Illustrator, etc..), you will certainly have to enter a serial number. Usually after the install, when you try to open it the first time.


Ok... well... photoshop costs more then my Mac mini so that explains why I don't have that  

I just don't understand why either everyone doesn't use them, or why everyone doesn't just forget about them like most Mac programs do


----------



## Raijin Z (Mar 9, 2005)

The more desirable and valuable a program, the higher of a priority preventing its theft becomes.


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

Raijin Z said:


> The more desirable and valuable a program, the higher of a priority preventing its theft becomes.


Is that why $20.00 PC programs ask you to enter in a serial number before you install them?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

I haven't seen any high-end quality programs, i.e., Adobe Photoshop, Illustrator, Acrobat, QuarkXPress, Painter, Microsoft, etc., that cost $20 on the PC side, much less the Mac side. The higher quality programs cost the same (or nearly the same) on both sides of the computer fence.

Houston


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

I haven't seen any PC program, high end or not, that didn't ask you to enter in a S/N when you installed it.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Flashback said:


> I haven't seen any PC program, high end or not, that didn't ask you to enter in a S/N when you installed it.


Interesting. Now that I think of it, there are still Mac programs that don't require a s/n to install.

Oh Flashback, I think you've just opened the flood gates...

Back when Apple PCs came out, the philosophy was to get away from Big Brother (IBM, NBI, etc.). Before PCs, users had one monster computer processing unit (CPU) with several monitors/stations attached to it. It had proprietary software installed on it that you paid big bucks to use (in addition to the huge bucks you paid for the equipment, and I'm not talking PC prices today, either!). No other company's software ran on this puppy. If a problem occurred, you had to call BB. If the computer went down--everyone stopped working. And you waited. And waited. The equipment was too massive to take in for repair. No other software ran the computers. No one but BB's guys could fix it. No choice. I worked on one of those (and no, I'm not that old!!!)

Remember that amazing Apple ad--"1984"? The Apple personal computers broke the mold. Users now had their own computers that they could simply unplug and take with them where ever they went--home, etc. Users could install whatever software they chose onto it. They didn't have to stick with one product. In fact, Apple encouraged free thinking development of software that would enhance their computers (still do). Serial numbers came a few years later--and as you pointed out, some software developers still don't use them. Thanks for reminding me of that.

We have PCs and Macs on our floor at my office. The PCs and Macs are linked by a server, but the Macs are still somewhat independent from the PC system. When the server goes down, the PCs are down. But not the Macs. We just keep flying. (Don't know if that's a good thing because we still have to work!)

On the Mac side, we generally repair/fix our own computers. On the PC side, they've got dedicated specialists on the floor to help users. It sometimes takes an act of congress to get help. And users wait. And wait. (Does this sound familiar? See paragraph re: original computer systems...)

Well, I know this really doesn't answer your question. But it does tell you why I appreciate Macs the way I do.

(Always been a bit of a rebel...)

Houston


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

MSY-Houston said:


> Interesting. Now that I think of it, there are still Mac programs that don't require a s/n to install.


I have yet to install software on a PC and have it not ask for a S/N.

I have yet to install software on a Mac and have it ask for a S/N.

I was just wondering if there was a reason why...


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Flashback said:


> I have yet to install software on a PC and have it not ask for a S/N.
> 
> I have yet to install software on a Mac and have it ask for a S/N.
> 
> I was just wondering if there was a reason why...


It's entirely up to the software developer whether they want to have you use serial numbers. That's it.

Apple does provide basic software that does not require serial numbers upon installation. However, I've installed quite a bit of software from other manufacturers on Macs, and the following require serial numbers at some point during installation. This list is by no means exhaustive.

Adobe Acrobat (full program, not the free Reader)
Adobe Illustrator
Adobe Photoshop (and all variations, including PhotoDeluxe, etc.)
Adobe Type Manager
QuarkXPress
Microsoft Office (Word, Excel, PowerPoint)
Extensis Intellihance Pro
Extensis Suitcase
Procreate Knockout
Procreate Painter
MacLink Plus
Roxio Toast
Stuffit Deluxe
OmniPage Pro
TypeStyler
Many Photoshop plug-ins

Shareware games: Generally you can't use the entire product until you pay something for it. Then the creator will send you a "key" (or serial number) for you to use to unlock the program and gain access to full capabilities.

Again, it is simply up to the the software developer/manufacturer whether a serial number will be needed to install the product. Someone earlier in this thread referred to theft. Manufacturers want to protect their investment in research and development, and at the same time, earn a profit.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Ummm, I guess then that the M$ programs would require a s/n?   

Houston: :up: on your post #8 above! Liked that...


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey Hobbes, 

You probably know this, but just in case....

IBM
HAL

What movie does this remind you of? And yup, it wasn't accidental...

(Hint: Where was IBM when 2001 finally came about. Ironic, eh?)


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

LOL!  Yea... had some fun w/ some friends w/ that HAL=IBM years back... 
Too bad the evil empire M$ couldn't be incorporated into one of those movies [well, it sortof is in I, Robot ]

BTW, that is still one of my top 10 movies... love that intro. :up:


----------

